# How can i activate Do Not Disturb (DND)? Partial DND.



## kool (Oct 22, 2011)

Guys, 
I'm fed up with auto deducting money in Reliance. They have activated 5 VAS pack to my no. and deducted Rs.70 later after complaining refunded. 

I want to block all calls/sms from reliance like bollywood songs, caller tune, frndship, etc.  But i do lot of shopping on paytm, rechargeitnow,  ebay, letsbuy, timtara, snapdeal etc. So i dont want to block calls/sms from these online shopping site. So how can i *partially activate DND?* 

I want to exclude Online shopping site sms, Online recharge, & SBI net banking.

Reply me guys, and tell me the procedure. plzzzzzzzzz


----------



## doom2010 (Oct 22, 2011)

Look for this
DND on Reliance

Whichever u select your selection will not affect receipt of service SMS like your bank transaction details,credit/debit information, etc.Its same procedure for all provider for registering DND through SMS.

Some googling will help u...


----------



## rohit18rs (Oct 22, 2011)

Just call on 1909 and go 2nd option of partial blocking of calls and messages.. it will be automated voice that will guide you and will give you option for blocking and receiving calls and msgs of specific industries.. i did it 1 week back .. and will take around 7 working days to activate..


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 22, 2011)

Partial DND has to be done in 2 levels

1. First Do Full DND
2. then Start what u want 

Procedures :-

1. SMS "START DND" to 1909
2. SMS "START *1*" *(check list below to choose your Number)*

1. Banking / Insurance / Financial Products /Credit cards
2. Real Estate 
3. Education 
4. Health 
5. Consumer goods and automobiles 
6. Communication / Broadcasting / Entertainment / IT 
7. Tourism and Leisure


----------



## kool (Oct 22, 2011)

clmlbx said:


> Partial DND has to be done in 2 levels
> 
> 1. First Do Full DND
> 2. then Start what u want
> ...




OK if i select option *no.6* to exclude from DND, then will i get calls/sms from ebay, letsbuy, rechargeitnow ??? 
and what about RELIANCE calls for bollywood songs+caller tune+friends+news+cricket+jackpot blah blah. Actually i want to block all sms/calls by reliance.


----------



## kool (Mar 26, 2012)

guys.............

I want SMS from bank only so what should i select? *START 1* or START 2,3,4,5,6,7


----------

